# DIY projects



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hear you can put DIY projects here. Found this on YouTube


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks good! Thanks

Ever seen this guy?
Seems like he'd be one of us.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Very interesting....makes ya wonder!!*

Things like this, using simple materials, and really, really, low budget items, makes me wonder just how much *other stuff* I am missing!! A 40-lb bow may not sound very "powerful," but it will kill small game, and has been known to take down deer as well. Make that pistol-type crossbow a weee bit more powerful, and it, too, would kill small game. Hell, I have a "Wrist Rocket" *slingshot* that will kill a rabbit deader than a doornail, works good on squirrels, and I have even knocked out a '**** with it. I would really like to see more of the DIY things....it is amazing what people come up with. Me, I couldn't "invent something" if my life depended on it....I just don't "think" that way.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Griff said:


> Looks good! Thanks
> 
> Ever seen this guy?
> Seems like he'd be one of us.


Yes i have i am getting the parts for that bow.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Things like this, using simple materials, and really, really, low budget items, makes me wonder just how much *other stuff* I am missing!! A 40-lb bow may not sound very "powerful," but it will kill small game, and has been known to take down deer as well. Make that pistol-type crossbow a weee bit more powerful, and it, too, would kill small game. Hell, I have a "Wrist Rocket" *slingshot* that will kill a rabbit deader than a doornail, works good on squirrels, and I have even knocked out a '**** with it. I would really like to see more of the DIY things....it is amazing what people come up with. Me, I couldn't "invent something" if my life depended on it....I just don't "think" that way.


That 40-lb will get me home if SHTF when I'm in the US.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just watched this video the other day on flintknapping glass to make arrowheads.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*How to Paracord Wrap a Folding Stock*

*This video by a pretty good channel. *


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*DIY - Natural Lip Balm*

*Here is a YouTube video on making your own natural lip balm. I do not have any association with this person or channel.*

*DIY Episode #2- Natural Lip Balm*


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Found this digging around on the Web....*

Something else you may want to save for looking through later. Some good stuff here! (And I'm sure there are dozens more sites like this!)

https://project.theownerbuildernetwork.co

Excerpt: *"Looking for the next home improvement idea?* You're sure to find what you're looking for right here and right now. There are hundreds of projects to keep you busy and most are family friendly. We add new projects every week, so keep checking back to see what's new. Now, go and find those tools and get busy!"


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*A DIY small game trap -- Home Depot bucket strikes again -- or any bucket!*


----------

